# smilies



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Whats happened to the smilies ? some have been removed  [smiley=bigcry.gif] i cant survive without my fav smilies


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Can we have the Kolobok ones too? They're very nice  [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

ScoobyTT said:


> Can we have the Kolobok ones too? They're very nice  [smiley=book2.gif]


Whats them Scoobs ?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Check 'em out, there's pages full of different ones:
http://www.en.kolobok.us/content_plugin ... p?smiles.2


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

can we have them back please?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm terribly missing my 'love' one and my 'whip' one


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Dotti said:


> I'm terribly missing my 'love' one and my 'whip' one


Just for you...

[smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

T3RBO said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I'm terribly missing my 'love' one and my 'whip' one
> ...


Awwww thankyou


----------



## goose_moose (Feb 20, 2010)

[smiley=gorgeous.gif]

For you Dotti


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

goose_moose said:


> [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 
> For you Dotti


OOO I've pulled - thankyou 

Half my smilies still missing I can't get the male pimp looking one up :lol:


----------

